# Is it safe?



## ErnstZA (12/3/16)

Hi guys

Just a quick one.

Ive been building coils for about a year or so. Only use rta`s. Mostly i build between 0.2 and 0.5 ohm.

This morning I built a 0.09ohm dual parallel 26g kanthal in my Crius.

The mod im using is a koopor plus. 
They say the lowest resistance in wattage mode is 0.1ohm.

Is it safe to vape a little below that?

Fyi im using samsung 25R`s

Thanks in advance


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

I don't think your mod will even allow that resistance.

But if it does, it should regulate the current draw.

Keep in mind, is you have unregulated mod, the current draw on the battery would be around 35 watts (EDIT: 35A), which is far above the rating of the battery's max of 20A.

Don't run bypass mode !!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (12/3/16)

Certainly not, at that resistance you will be pulling more than 46 A, whilst your Samsungs are rated at 20 A. I do not know if your mod can read and/or limit your current draw, probably not. Even if it does, I would not even consider trying it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (12/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't think your mod will even allow that resistance.
> 
> But if it does, it should regulate the current draw.
> 
> ...



35W? Nope. How about 196W?


----------



## GerharddP (12/3/16)

Dont ever trust a mods ability or inability to safeguard your life..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/3/16)

NOOOO. Nononono. Absolutely no need for this risk to be taken.


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/3/16)

ErnstZA said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just a quick one.
> 
> ...


Koopor only fires to 0.1ohm so it won't allow you to fire. Take one or two wraps of each coil and you should be good. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

zadiac said:


> 35W? Nope. How about 196W?


Oops, should be 35A


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (12/3/16)

How many wraps of 26g parallel did you do to get .09 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ErnstZA (12/3/16)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> How many wraps of 26g parallel did you do to get .09
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry typing mistake!24g

Thanks for all the input. Deep down i knew i was in the wrong but needed other ppl to tell me so as well haha.


----------



## AlphaDog (12/3/16)

I too have a question. I've got a evic mini with a lg hg2 battery installed. I'm vaping on a dual coil 0.25 ohm build at 60w. Is this ok?


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I too have a question. I've got a evic mini with a lg hg2 battery installed. I'm vaping on a dual coil 0.25 ohm build at 60w. Is this ok?


As long as you are using a regulated mod you will be safe. The only thing to be sure of is that you are using a minimum 20Amp rated battery and the LG HG2 is 100%


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaDog (12/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> As long as you are using a regulated mod you will be safe. The only thing to be sure of is that you are using a minimum 20Amp rated battery and the LG HG2 is 100%
> 
> Thanks. Was just concerned that the low ohm build was stressing the battery.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/3/16)

AlphaDog said:


> I too have a question. I've got a evic mini with a lg hg2 battery installed. I'm vaping on a dual coil 0.25 ohm build at 60w. Is this ok?


Yes, it will work. My VTC Mini allows right down to 0.1, any lower and it gets unhappy, and agree @Chris du Toit , make sure you have a reputable battery , like your LG, with 20A or higher max discharge


----------



## DirtyD (23/3/16)

Maybe a noob question, but is it safe to charge 3x eFest IMR 18650 3.7V 2600mAh "40A" high drain batteries on a eFest LUC4 charger at 1Amp? or should I stick to 0.5A ? Just asking as sometimes I need to charge the batteries quicker, then I just charge them for a while at 0.5A and then 2 hours later sitting again with empty batteries and no vaping...


----------



## Silver (23/3/16)

DirtyD said:


> Maybe a noob question, but is it safe to charge 3x eFest IMR 18650 3.7V 2600mAh "40A" high drain batteries on a eFest LUC4 charger at 1Amp? or should I stick to 0.5A ? Just asking as sometimes I need to charge the batteries quicker, then I just charge them for a while at 0.5A and then 2 hours later sitting again with empty batteries and no vaping...



I do believe that it is safe to charge them faster (at 1A)
But I understand that it's healthier for the long term lifespan of the batteries to charge them slower (i.e. at 0.5A)

I do think you need more batteries though, so you always have spare ones that are fully charged

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (23/3/16)

DirtyD said:


> Maybe a noob question, but is it safe to charge 3x eFest IMR 18650 3.7V 2600mAh "40A" high drain batteries on a eFest LUC4 charger at 1Amp? or should I stick to 0.5A ? Just asking as sometimes I need to charge the batteries quicker, then I just charge them for a while at 0.5A and then 2 hours later sitting again with empty batteries and no vaping...



100% safe - a 2600mAh battery can be safely charged at max 2.6A constant current, but you will compromise a couple of life cycles in the long run.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

DirtyD said:


> Maybe a noob question, but is it safe to charge 3x eFest IMR 18650 3.7V 2600mAh "40A" high drain batteries on a eFest LUC4 charger at 1Amp? or should I stick to 0.5A ? Just asking as sometimes I need to charge the batteries quicker, then I just charge them for a while at 0.5A and then 2 hours later sitting again with empty batteries and no vaping...



Its quite safe. I do it all the time.
It will probably affect the lifespan of your battery but Im sure most people ( I definitely do) retire batteries before they get to their end of life.


----------



## DirtyD (23/3/16)

Thanks for the replies @Christos @Silver @johan I appreciate the inputs

Sooooo, after that replies I feel I have another question.. is there a certain type of calculator to work out how much wattage is too much for a dual coil 0.34 ohm build in a Griffin tank? Normal 24 gauge kanthal , vaping Max VG Papa Smurf from Vapemob.. at 55W, but some people have said it can run at 70W... I'm at work and not lus for a dry hit , but its tempting not to up the wattage lol..


----------



## Christos (23/3/16)

DirtyD said:


> Thanks for the replies @Christos @Silver @johan I appreciate the inputs
> 
> Sooooo, after that replies I feel I have another question.. is there a certain type of calculator to work out how much wattage is too much for a dual coil 0.34 ohm build in a Griffin tank? Normal 24 gauge kanthal , vaping Max VG Papa Smurf from Vapemob.. at 55W, but some people have said it can run at 70W... I'm at work and not lus for a dry hit , but its tempting not to up the wattage lol..


Try this and let us know if you need assistance. 
http://www.steam-engine.org/ohm.asp

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

